# Defending against a Backnuckle/Backfist



## rockky (May 12, 2007)

Oftentimes in sparring the backnuckle seems to be used as a lead strike with a push drag or step drag foot maneuver.

I'm wondering what defensive techniques would apply to defend and counter effectively?  I ask because it is so common yet the motion seems to be more like an outward handsword than a jab or straight punch which we often train to defend against.

A combo I'm thinking of in defense is an inward (opposite hand)/outward parry combination. 

Does anyone us an inward block? The timing of the extension of the backnuckle strike from the elbow down seems to make it more challenging to block.

Any thoughts??


----------



## tellner (May 13, 2007)

A simple block, inwards or outwards is probably the wrong answer. Block/counter takes two beats. A strike to the head which cuts the line of the attack has just as good (if not better) a chance of stopping it and has the advantage of hitting him in the same beat.


----------



## MJS (May 13, 2007)

rockky said:


> Oftentimes in sparring the backnuckle seems to be used as a lead strike with a push drag or step drag foot maneuver.
> 
> I'm wondering what defensive techniques would apply to defend and counter effectively? I ask because it is so common yet the motion seems to be more like an outward handsword than a jab or straight punch which we often train to defend against.
> 
> ...


 
I find that using a parry type movement works best for me.  Now, when we think of a parry, its usually going across our body in the same fashion as a block.  However, in this case, its still an open hand block, but instead of going across, I'm going straight out, more to intercept their hit.  

I usually fight out of a left lead, although I do switch up.  Regardless of their lead, I find this to work pretty good.  Of course timing is important as well, so a well placed kick works good too.

Mike


----------



## kidswarrior (May 13, 2007)

tellner said:


> A simple block, inwards or outwards is probably the wrong answer. Block/counter takes two beats. A strike to the head which cuts the line of the attack has just as good (if not better) a chance of stopping it and has the advantage of hitting him in the same beat.



This is an important point. Even a block rolling into a counter is more than one beat, say one and a half. Still gives him recovery time. So, just beating his strike with your own while maybe breaking the distance/taking his balance with your body position/angle, would be my method. 

But then, if you're only talking about sparring, I don't know. Don't spar anymore, since it was inevitably counterproductive to street training which is the reason I do MA.


----------



## jdinca (May 13, 2007)

tellner said:


> A simple block, inwards or outwards is probably the wrong answer. Block/counter takes two beats. A strike to the head which cuts the line of the attack has just as good (if not better) a chance of stopping it and has the advantage of hitting him in the same beat.


 
An inward block followed by your own back knuckle with a side step could work. His arm would be across his body which would take the other arm out of position to block your strike.

An outward parry with a simultaneous strike to the head would be another good choice.


----------



## Brother John (May 13, 2007)

kinda depends on how YOU hold your hands while sparring.
IF you hold your hands with the front hand high....you're more likely to be able to lift your hand to cover your head.
IF you hold your lead hand lower, then you can shift back a bit, paddle-block with the rear hand WHILE you deliver a thrusting vertical punch to their ribs that they are exposing while trying to backfist you. This will come under their line of sight (from an obscure angle) and will take advantage of borrowed force (because THEY are coming to get YOU).

Just something to think about
Your Brother
John


----------



## ChadWarner (May 13, 2007)

I would say control the gap, many times the back knuckle is a setup to raise the hands so a reverse punch or what not has a clear target.  This is part of target creation in our Kenpo vocabulary.  Be especialy wary of the back knuckle the second or 3rd time around...  You are being manipulated and a target has been created.  If you are going to parry use it with an attack.  

Be warry when critical distance has been breached- you are now in contact penetraition which uses striking to cancel your dimensional zones of highth, width, depth and obscurity...  Obscrurity will bring you full circle back the the discussion of hooks.


----------



## tellner (May 13, 2007)

jdinca said:


> An inward block followed by your own back knuckle with a side step could work. His arm would be across his body which would take the other arm out of position to block your strike.


An inward block followed by a step (the riposte attack doesn't really count in the timing) takes even longer. The feet are inherently slower than the hands because of the way we are put together. Cutting the line with your strike or decoupling the timing of your legs from that of your hands will put you ahead in time. Block-Step-Punch puts you further behind.



> An outward parry with a simultaneous strike to the head would be another good choice.


A much better thing in terms of timing.


----------

